# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Первый разговор с заказчиком??

## pampelmusa

Помещаю эту тему здесь ,потому что подозреваю ,что она уже не раз поднималась и старожилам уже в зубах навязла. Если такое обсуждение где-то есть - ткните меня носом)))
Вопрос у меня такой - допустим ,вам заказали юбилей или свадьбу. Как вы обсуждаете проведение с заказчиками? Обязательно встречаетесь лично? Если да ,то где? Как вопросы нужно задать обязательно? Приходите с готовым сценарием или сначала узнаете пожелания ,потом компонуете? Оговариваете ли весь сценарий подробно или только ключевые моменты?
Мне почему-то так представляется ,что если я тупо-просто спрошу у заказчика "Что бы вы хотели увидеть на своей свадьбе?" они могут ответить:"Нам главное ,чтобы свадьба прошла весело и гости остались довольно. А как - уже ваша забота" И сяду я в тупик. Вернее, в лужу.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

:smile: Ну почему же в зубах???
Эта тема актуальна всегда для каждого!
Да на эту тему мы не раз говорили. У каждого свои заманушки для клиентов.
Если говорить о первом телефонном разговоре - тут я четко знаю главное правило: разговаривать с улыбкой во весь рот. Пусть вас не видит клиент - но интонация от улыбки сделает свое дело. Прием работает на 100%.

Для встречи нужно иметь фишечку (чем ты отличаешься от других).
Например, одно лето у меня прекрассно работали свадебные арки, потом надувные костюмы, у кого то это ростовая кукла, у кого то сердце из дюролайта - что то смотрибельное, что вы размещаете как приманку у себя на сайте - чуток, фото или видео... на встрече держите этот козырь в рукаве до нужного момента.
В этом году я соскочила с реквизитных заманух - нет у меня их особо. Но брала клиентов исключительно предложением обширной, интересной программы (все, что я работаю, без расшифровок- только КРАСИВЫЕ, заманчивые, веселые названия.)
При беседе, что то расшифрую (большей частью те номера, которые все равно придется обсуждать с молодоженами), остальное остается для них лакомым, и  неизведанным. С этим моим листочком они иногда уходят домой подумать. Но, потом возвращаются почти всегда ко мне со словами: у вас интересная программа...
Что б они не думали, что это все вы работаете на каждой свадьбе и для вас это конвеер обязательно впишите туда:
1. хорошо, коглда молодые могут прислать интересную, веселую информацию о гостях.
2. Хорошо, когда молодожены подготовят свои именные призы - изделия фотошопа или печати на футболках, календарях, магнитиках...
3. Здорово если будет Ваш ролик.
4.Отлично, если молодожены приготовят подарки для родителей.
В конце обязательно слова: *ПЛЮС С_Ю_Р_П_Р_И_З_Ы!* 
В разговоре подробно останавливайся на своей фишечке - но когда до этого разговор дойдет логически.
На прощание признаться, как они тебе понравились, что их свадьба обречена на успех (назови причины, типа: вы пригласили много гостей - это большая доля успеха или выбрали отличное заведение - это очень важно для успеха или - ваш настрой мне очень понравился и это уже не дает сомневаться  в успехе вашей свадьбы и что ты будешь рада встретиться с ними снова!:biggrin: :Aga: :wink:
Вроде все просто, но главное - что б все было искренне, в душе и на словах,желая им приятной подготовки и отличной свадьбы, независимо от того, вернутся они к тебе или нет.
Вот так поступаю я. У меня нет проблемы невозврата клиентов. Есть проблема - НЕ ЗВОНЯТ, гады!:biggrin: :Vah:

----------

O-lusha (16.04.2019)

----------


## Елена-Забава

Замечательная тема для новичков!Наш аксакал отлично всё объяснила.Добавлю только штрихи.
При первом телефонном разговоре попробуйте пошутить в тему.Клиент улыбнется и запомнит вас как веселого ведущего.Я тоже говорю с улыбкой,не забывайте еще и уверенности в голос добавить.А то сочтут "зеленым" и неумелым,сомневающимся в себе тамадой.
Если есть возможность,по телефону не говорите фиксированную цену.Пусть она будет от... и до...Проще сложить цену при личной встрече,перечисляя дополнительные услуги(Мыльные пузыри,свет...)
Конечно покажите видеоролик!Предварительно "порезанный".Самые яркие и лучшие моменты мероприятия.Мне кажется будет лучше если  ролик будет с одного праздника,а не "винегрет" с разных мероприятий.Лучше потом показать доп.конкурсы с другой свадьбы,юбилея.Если захотят заказчики.А они захотят когда ты об этом интересно скажешь!
И,конечно,в первую очередь "продаешь" себя.Не в вечернем платье и при полном параде как на празднике,но полупарадный вид обязателен.Даже облупившийся лак на ногте может остаться в памяти потенциального клиента как одна из отрицательных,неприятных черточек в облике ведущей!
Удачи всем!!! :flower:

----------


## pampelmusa

*Инна Р.*,
*Елена-Забава*,
 СПАСИБО огромное!! В ответах чувствуется уверенность профессионалов! Внесла их в свои памятки и буду поглядывать.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Прошло всего 3 года, когда я пришла сюда: неумеха, начинающая ведущая, хоть и престарелая  :Vah:  по возрасту, с глупейшими вопросами и страхом выдать отсутствие компетентности...  :Oj:   - 
Главным моим недостатком всегда было отсутствие уверенности в себеи вот результат моей жизни на форуме:


> В ответах чувствуется уверенность профессионалов!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Спасибо за комплимент - но это комплимент не мне, это Марье, Лине, Ильичу - это их заслуга!!! Уверенности я училась именно у них!  :Aga:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Прошло всего 3 года, когда я пришла сюда: неумеха, начинающая ведущая, хоть и престарелая по возрасту, с глупейшими вопросами и страхом выдать отсутствие компетентности... -


Читая ваши сообщения трудно представить вас такой. Уверенности - да ... не хватает. И до, и после... 
Тогда вы учились, теперь мы у вас.  :Oj:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннуся, ты  как  всегда,  на  высоте!

Одна  ведущая  мне  сказала, что  иногда  на  встречу  с  молодыми  уходит  больше  сил,  чем  на  сам  праздник :smile:  

Встреча  очень  важна!  Встречаться  ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!  Ведь,  не  только  молодые  Вас  выбирают,  но  и  вы   делаете  какие-то  выводы  о  паре.

Я,  например,  после  встречи,  делаю  себе  пометки  на  полях, типо :  "стеснительные",  "наглые", "приятная  пара"....  и  так  далее.

Часто  бывает,  что  люди  со  мной  встречаются  сильно  заранее  и  я  успеваю  их  забыть.  Так,  вот  эти  пометочки,  хотя бы  настраивают  меня  на  нужный  лад.


На  встрече  обязательно  улыбаться, внимательно  слушать  молодых, предлагать  возможные  варианты  на  замену  не понравившихся.


Когда  я  начинала,  то   мой  диалог  с  клиентом  строился  примерно  так
- Ксения,  а  у  Вас  есть..
- Есть!
-Ксения, а  вы  можете..
-Могу
- А  если..
- И  на  это  готова
- А....
- А  оно  вам  надо? :smile:


В общем,  на  встрече главное,  чтоб  клиент  остался  с  Вами. Остальное  дело  техники.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 38 минут*
И  ещё.  Что  касается  меня,  то  я  обсуждаю  только  традиции.  Что  оставляем - что  НЕТ.
Как  я  подметила : самые  спорные  традиции:
СБОР  ДЕНЕГ  С  НАСЕЛЕНИЯ
КАРАВАЙ
КРАЖА  НЕВЕСТЫ

Конкурсы  не  рассказываю,  да  и  сама, часто,  не  знаю  что  проведу.
Ориентируюсь  на   месте. ( конечно  для  этого  должен  быть  запас  конкурсов)

Молодые  покупают  призы, свечи  для  очага,  иногда  Бум - Фети

----------


## Solnechnaja

Инна, действительно, с точностью объяснила весь процесс!  :flower: 

Добавлю про себя, что на встрече использую еще фото-альбом, в котором собраны наиболее значимые моменты торжеств. Альбом, как элемент ввела на встречах лет 7 назад и скажу, что стало на много проще объяснять детали при обсуждении сценария. Кроме этого - заказчик сразу видит и весь дополнительный комплекс услуг, которым можно разнообразить программу - будь то арка, шоколадный фонтан, ростовая кукла или артисты, с которыми работаешь. Клиент сразу видит тебя в работе! Много раз слышала потом от заказчиков - сразу видно профессиональный подход. 
А в остальном - согласна с Ксенией, что "иногда на встречу с молодыми уходит больше сил, чем на сам праздник", но это и естественно. Ведь, если нам ведущим все понятно - что будет и как будет, то молодожены переживают. 
Меня иногда клиенты спрашивают - а сколько раз вы встречатесь со своими заказчиками - отвечаю - в среднем получается - три. Первый раз, когда со мной знакомятся,  второй раз, чтобы обсудить ньюансы программы и третий - за неделю до свадьбы, чтобы успокоить молодоженов, у которых начинается предсвадебный мандраш. :smile:

----------


## Solnechnaja

Ну, и, конечно, позитив очень важен! Как по телефону, когда ты впервые слышишь клиента, так и на встрече! Хотя мне иногда кажется, что я уже по телефону знаю мой это клиент или нет. Уже какая-то невидимая связь устанавливается.

----------


## Rem-Olya

Мне всегда везло с заказчиками.А последние 2 раза я поняла,что не все бывает просто.На 30.11 пришли неприятные люди,две мамы и невеста.Совершенно из других городов,не понимаю,каким ветром их занесло.Когда теща будущая начала разговаривать с директором,у той резко разболелась голова.Потом взялась за меня.Начала задавать дурацкие вопросы,в чем вы будете одеты,видите ли,ей не понравилось мое платье черное.Я спокойно ответила,какой цвет им нравится,в таком платье я и приду.Тем более,мы должны были только петь,а тамаду они уже пригласили -ведущего на радио,ничего особенного.Невеста согласилась,мать ни в какую,еще не понравилась и сумма наша за музыкальное оформление.В конечном итоге они даже не позвонили нам,а директору сказали,что нашли музыкантов дешевлее,хотя я мило улыбалась все время,а мысленно...вы меня понимаете.Пожалела,что задаток не взяла.Хотя сразу почувствовала-не мой заказчик.
Сегодня опять встреча с не очень приятными клиентами,видите ли,им дорого,они 10 лет живут вместе,сыну 5 лет, а все такое дорогое...
Но я сошлась в цене,тяжело о чем-то говорить,если на катлеты деньги есть,а на тамаду и музыку нет.Тяжело в них влюбиться мне будет,но я постараюсь,иначе нельзя.

----------


## Инна Р.

> сколько раз вы встречатесь со своими заказчиками - отвечаю - в среднем получается - три. Первый раз, когда со мной знакомятся,  второй раз, чтобы обсудить ньюансы программы и третий - за неделю до свадьбы, чтобы успокоить молодоженов, у которых начинается предсвадебный мандраш. :smile:


А я чаще всего встречаюсь 1 раз. Или 2, если  не все успела на первой встрече. Может это особенность огромного города - но вот сейчас у меня взята свадьба на конец ноября. В ней больше вопросов, чем ответов. Переписка только добавляет вопросов и мне пришлось [приглашать невесту на 2 встречу, изначально она сказала, что по телефону все решим потом...
Поэтому я на такой вопрос всегда отвечаю: сколько понадобится встречь, столько и проведем. С одной парой достаточно первой встречи, с другой парой до последней ночи утрясаем все вопросы, находясь постоянно на связи.

----------


## орбит

я встречаюсь один раз, в основном это люди, которые были на торжествах, где я была ведущей, или по рекомендациям гостей, или музыкантов, или видио-фото.
иногда бывает достаточно просто переговорить по телефону и всё. я заметила, что такие свадьбы проходят без напряга и гости настолько довольны проведением торжества, что готовы приплачивать и собирать пакеты с продуктами (у нас так заведено).
а вот те свадьбы, когда я встречаюсь по нескольку раз, я всегда жду с каким-то мандражом.
основное, что мне нужно знать: дату, место проведения банкета, время начала, как зовут виновников торжества и кто музыканты. всё.
я приезжаю за час и с родителями быстро расставляю все акценты и вперёд.
с юбилеями вопросов больше.
если я отказываю по при чине своей занятости или ещё чего-нибудь, то слышу такие слова:" Как жаль, у вас такой располагающий голос, мы просто уверены, что праздник бы  у нас состоялся!"
ого, какие я диферамбы себе пропела. простите.

----------


## Лерченок

За многолетнюю практику всё не раз менялось. Были моменты, еще когда начинала в 2000-2003 годах, я заказы брала по телефону, позвонят, скажут кого как зовут, место проведения и время. Ничего не обсуждали вообще!!! Потом поменялось отношение людей к самому подходу организации праздника. Конкуренция стала побольше, выбор соответственно тоже у людей, им уже хотелось сравнить кто, что может предложить. Начались предварительные встречи. через какое-то время настал момент работать только при условии задатка, так как даже при 100% обещаниях заказчика бывали срывы заказа (тетя из деревни проведет, нашли подешевле и прочее). Сейчас сложилась практика 1-2 встречи (хотя есть дотошные по 5-7 раз приходят, 2ой мы купили призы, хотим вам показать", "а расскажите нашей свидетельнице как, что будет проходить" ну и тому подобные варианты). Хотя и сейчас у меня бывают варианты по телефону: У нас завтра свадьба, проведете?

----------


## Лина М.

У кого больше преимуществ, как вы считаете, - у опытного не слишком молодого ведущего с мнгологетней практикой или у молодого, не слишком опытного ведущего?
Кто будет пользоваться большим спросом? У кого больше шансов себя продать???

Да у обоих - одинаково! Надо только правильно ставить перед собой цели и задачи, надо правильно себя позиционировать, подавать. Надо правильно определить свою цену! 

Главная цель начинающих - зарабатывать очки. 
Главная цель опытных - зарабатывать деньги. 

Как вести переговоры с клиентами молодым ведущим? Надо быть искренним, честным и открытым, говоря с горящими глазами клиентам, что ваш путь в профессии только начинается, но вы чувствуете в себе силы, талант, огромное желание дарить людям праздник, что в отличие от старых тамдаеятельниц, вы не обременены ни лишними амбициями, ни лишним весом :Ha:  (спокойно всем коллегам - я и сама 50 размера!), что вы всегда держите руку на пульсе последних самых модных тенденций в мире шоу-бизнеса и индустрии развлечений и пытаетесь применить это в своей программе, в своей работе. 

Молодые ведущие должны говорить клиентам, что цена их услуг, по сравнению со "стариками" не высока, но ценность их творчества - не меньше!
Молодые ведущие должны сказать клиентам, что они к молодым ближе по возрасту, а значит лучше понимают их вкусы, а значит, быстрее сумеют найти общий язык.

Но главное - не бояться клиентов! Не показывать им на встрече своего беспокойства и волнения. На первой же встрече с разу же входите в роль тамады, начинайте вести праздник! Клиент должен увидеть, что вы - ведущий, а не ведомый, что вы - артист в своем жанре,  на первой же встрече, при первом же телефонном разговоре. Манеры, жесты, горящие глаза, анекдот или шутка в тему, отточенная речь. эффектная внешность - вот, что выдает в вас профессионала независимо от того сколько лет вы "тамадите".

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

У  меня никогда не получалось говорить по телефону долго, все как-то происходит быстро, вопрос-ответ, главное, как сказала Инна улыбаться в трубку. Некоторые клиенты при встрече рассказывают о том, как они прозванивают ведущим, и как те в свою очередь падают на уши. При этом клиент пытается сказать, что в принцыпе все понял, а ведущий как раз после этих слов вспомнил еще одну фишечку или баечку. Клиенты не любят навязчивости. Вспомните как мы не любим навязчивых клиентов!  К тому же после разговора по телефону со своим клиентом очень часто срабатывает 6 чувство:  Эти? Да они максимум через полчасика перезвонят!. И что самое интересное - так и есть!

----------


## Богиня

> таки прошу прошения,но может потому и хотят,что проводят всего 2 конкур?А может провести конкурс это самое простое?Попробуйте провести банкет,чтоб и весело и на одном дыхании,но при этом без конкурсно-игровой программы,и смею предположить Ваше мнение может изменится)))


 подерживаю! вообще выстуаю за банкет без конкурсов, наличие конкурв не есть показатель хорошего банкета), более того...как я заметила - чем больше конкурсов...тем более "тугая" компания....

----------


## Natali-Abakan

> вообще выстуаю за банкет без конкурсов


Это , наверное, высший пилотаж!!! Очень хочется научится проводить такие банкеты( на высшем уровне) Не подскажите, чем можно увлечь публику 6 часов, если не проводить игр и конкурсов, а в бюджет заложена ведущая и диджей! Заранее спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Это , наверное, высший пилотаж!!! Очень хочется научится проводить такие банкеты( на высшем уровне) Не подскажите, чем можно увлечь публику 6 часов, если не проводить игр и конкурсов, а в бюджет заложена ведущая и диджей! Заранее спасибо за ответ!


попробую ответить я.еще несколько месяцев назад тоже в голове не укладывалось,как можно обойтись без игр и конкурсов!для меня это было так же непостижимо, как строение адронного коллайдера.но потом для себя разделила все виды развлечений на подгруппы(это моя градация,на истину не претендую):
-конкурсы,где есть несколько участников,команд.их форма-соревнование,где выявляется победитель.
- застольные игры- типа телеграмм(где надо слово вставить),буриме,викторины,дядя паша тот же и тд. здесь нужны заготовки.
- застольные затеи- вопросы ведущей,которые могут активизировать гостей:комплименты на букву имени, "ни дня без" аукцион, гадания,поделки,песни и тд. от ведущей требуется только хорошая подводка к действию.
- моменты,где требуется активность гостей. приведу пример с последнего юбилея:юбиляр(женщина)имеет первый разряд по пулевой стрельбе.понимая,что этатема затронется, взяла игрушку-винтовку.дождалась,когда кто-то об этом вспомнил(если б не вспомнил,намекнула б сама).далее ЗАГОТОВЛЕННЫЙ экспромт от ведущей:а давно ли стреляли?а хотите повторить?и тд.затем вручила винтовку, гостей расставили как мешени.она якобы стреляла(музыкальное сопровождение),а гости я кобы падали.но мы договорились,что стреляет она как амур в сердце стрелами любви.поэтому гости не падали,а признавались в любви,изображая ранения.получилось еще лучше,чем я ожидала.заняло это развлечение почти 20 минут!!!
-танцевальные моменты: всевозможные активизации во время танцев.

----------


## Богиня

> Это , наверное, высший пилотаж!!! Очень хочется научится проводить такие банкеты( на высшем уровне) Не подскажите, чем можно увлечь публику 6 часов, если не проводить игр и конкурсов, а в бюджет заложена ведущая и диджей! Заранее спасибо за ответ!


мы уже договорились, что понятие конкурсов у всех разное...но, как ни крути - это соревновательное с выбором побдителя...когда людей приглашают состязаться, под час используя переоделки и реквзит...
кроме этого возможны развлечения развлекательного типа, где гости так явно не учавствуют...например...это разного рода пожелания с предложением дать свое определение чему то, будь то красивые сердечки  надписями "любовь это...", ромашки с листиками "семья - это", клубнички с чернками "страсть - это" с дальнейшим зачитыванием и занесением в книгу торжества... будь то баттлы в танцах - когда народ не надо вытягивать или заманивать для участия, а добавлять им драйва на танцполе в виде фото-миниатюр или видео-экспромтов, победтелей нет - зато появлется азарт, которому способствует музыка и фантазия ведущего со способностями танцующих).
будь то гадания или предсказания, интересно поданные в разных интерпретациях, когда гостям интересно погадать на ближайшее будущее - подарочки, конфетки, печенья с предсказаниями, etc.
это и акцент на элементах их одежды или внешности за столом в виде прикольных резюмирований по группам...

если гости по столика отдельным - отличная возможность для тостов экспромтов с заготовками...

это не весь список, как Вы понимаете...

есть компании, которые необщают внутри друг сдругом и конкусы необходимы, или сам контингент предполагает...надо смотреть по компании,конечно.

но сейчас молодежь требует рзвлечений, котрые к минимуму сводят их участие в конкурсах, тем более, что ведщие до сих пор мало задумыаются...кк чувствуют себя люди, садясь на горшки или лопающие шарики нанезнакомых девушках).


в догонку хочу добавить.."в бюджет заложено  часов"  - если так подходить...то ведуему надо непрерывно что то делать все 6 часов! но ведь банкет 6ти часовой это ПРАЗДНИК, это слова остей, это музыка...это танцы...
бывает, чо едущий своим драйвом зжигет народ вачале и он танцует по 4 часа...ведущего ф топку? нет...парам-пам-пам...ведущий молодец)) а есть те...кто чувтвует что должен "отработать" и при этом приседает на уши бедным гостям глупыми правилами...нескончаемыми кричалками...постоянными конкурсами...отметив себе, что на "пожрать" гостям 10 минут, а на "выпить"  - 5, на "перерыв " - 10, не оставляя бедным людям взможности поболтать...спокойно покушать и покурить в приятной компании...понимаете о чем я? :Smile3:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> а есть те...кто чувтвует что должен "отработать" и при этом приседает на уши бедным гостям глупыми правилами...нескончаемыми кричалками...постоянными конкурсами...отметив себе, что на "пожрать" гостям 10 минут, а на "выпить"  - 5, на "перерыв " - 10, не оставляя бедным людям взможности поболтать...спокойно покушать и покурить в приятной компании...понимаете о чем я?


Богиня,молодец!парам-пам-пам!кстати,я до сих пор сражаюсь со стреотипом:"много-значит хорошо".как правило,клиенты начинают понимать,что это не так,только когда попали в плен ведущего ранее .тогда просят не трогать много.

----------


## Lizaele

*Конкурс* (лат. concursus) — соревнование, соискательство нескольких лиц в области искусства, наук, спорта и прочего, с целью выделить наиболее выдающегося (или выдающихся) конкурсанта-претендента на победу. *Соревнование* — противоборство и конкурентная борьба между несколькими сторонами за достижение превосходства, (выигрыша, признания и т. п.). И необязательно человек или команда получает приз или звание в явном виде. Люди соревнуются всегда и во всем. Странно, что викторины, продолжалки, придумывалки вы не относите к конкурсам. Ведь в них стопроцентно люди соревнуются на остроумие, интеллект и пр. Даже если нет ведущего и есть только тосты, то и здесь идет неявное соревнование – конкурс, кто лучше, кто круче. Интерактив с публикой – и здесь соревнование, но уже между ведущим и зрителем.

----------


## Богиня

> *Конкурс* (лат. concursus) — соревнование, соискательство нескольких лиц в области искусства, наук, спорта и прочего, с целью выделить наиболее выдающегося (или выдающихся) конкурсанта-претендента на победу. *Соревнование* — противоборство и конкурентная борьба между несколькими сторонами за достижение превосходства, (выигрыша, признания и т. п.). И необязательно человек или команда получает приз или звание в явном виде. Люди соревнуются всегда и во всем. Странно, что викторины, продолжалки, придумывалки вы не относите к конкурсам. Ведь в них стопроцентно люди соревнуются на остроумие, интеллект и пр. Даже если нет ведущего и есть только тосты, то и здесь идет неявное соревнование – конкурс, кто лучше, кто круче. Интерактив с публикой – и здесь соревнование, но уже между ведущим и зрителем.


кроме этого возможны развлечения развлекательного типа, где гости *так явно* не учавствуют я же так и написала...
я отхожу, отошла lи даже не входила) от конкурсов, где народ приглашют в команды и предлагют им что то делать...шарики, горшки...палки...когда развлечение становится не напряжным...), и азарт присутствует...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Люди соревнуются всегда и во всем.


 интересно,значит,и банальная встреча выпускников-конкурс!там же тоже начинаются разговоры "а у меня...а я..."
а вообще,каждый для себя делает деление на конкурсы и не конкурсы.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> +1...а я ни сценарий, ни видео не показываю...только рассказываю как и что можно сделать, глядя на людей и оценивая их интересы. короче...чисто психологическая работа)


А я вот показываю. Но показываю только (!) фотоматериалы на ноутбуке. Видео не показываю, аргументируя это тем, что "вам же потом самим не интересно будет скажите, что мол ЭТО вы уже видели, и получается что работа моя пошла на смарку!". вот так. по казываю только фото.
Но частенько просят показать ценарий - я  не показываю, а даю народу на руки СЦЕНПЛАН свадьбы, на первой встрече. а потом когда приходят второй раз, я говорю что ТОТ сценплан уже устарел. Спрашивают - как эт о так? Отвечаю - а все просто, ТОТ сценплан устарел, я его на 40 % переработал, добавил новенького. И клиент МОЙ!!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> А я вот показываю. Но показываю только (!) фотоматериалы на ноутбуке. Видео не показываю, аргументируя это тем, что "вам же потом самим не интересно будет скажите, что мол ЭТО вы уже видели, и получается что работа моя пошла на смарку!". вот так. по казываю только фото.
> Но частенько просят показать ценарий - я не показываю, а даю народу на руки СЦЕНПЛАН свадьбы, на первой встрече. а потом когда приходят второй раз, я говорю что ТОТ сценплан уже устарел. Спрашивают - как эт о так? Отвечаю - а все просто, ТОТ сценплан устарел, я его на 40 % переработал, добавил новенького


*Макс*  :Ok: 
У меня такой же подход к работе. У людей всегда проявляется интерес, а что именно на их свадьбе будет новенького.
А на счет банкетов без конкурсов, так лично мне видится это так, как в передачи Камеди Клаб, уметь общаться с людьми так, чтобы им весело было и без всяких обременительных заданий, хотя пока у нас к такому тяжело приучить, только и бегают по пятам:" А когда конкурсы начнутся?", меня вообще слово "конкурс" напрягает, я всегда его заменяю на задание или испытание.

----------


## Богиня

[QUOTE=___Ира___;4062230только и бегают по пятам:" А когда конкурсы начнутся?", меня вообще слово "конкурс" напрягает, я всегда его заменяю на задание или испытание.[/QUOTE]

а у меня клиенты просят "никаких конкурсов"), ...говорю"расслабьтесь, я их сама не люблю")

----------


## Natali-Abakan

*Богиня*, Катенька.О большое спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ!

----------


## Paracelsa

И если не сложно: как вы поступаете, когда клиент ушел думать после первой встречи, а вам поступает другое предложение - предупреждаете ли вы (звонком) первого клиента? Подобный вопрос возник впервые.

----------


## Богиня

> как вы поступаете, когда клиент ушел думать после первой встречи, а вам поступает другое предложение - предупреждаете ли вы (звонком) первого клиента? Подобный вопрос возник впервые.


даю на подумать 2 дня...хотя перезванивают сразу...но еслитакая ситуация, что звонит еще один - предупреждаю, что позвоню сама через пару дней. а иначе не прдставляю как...

----------


## maxim4ik77

:) :) :) а у нас в Крыму лето наступило, приезжайте к нам :) :) :)

----------


## Славина

> ___Ира___, это я для Светы написала. :) Чтобы она поразила маму количеством.


А, понятно :))))

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

Всем привет! По поводу списка игр, могу рассказать  один случай из практики, правда слава Богу не моей. У меня знакомая тамада так же при встрече принесла список игр, конкурсов с подробным описанием. Маманя молодых попросила взять домой для обсуждения в семейном кругу. Практически все одобрили, тамада довольная, что все понравилось пришла на свадьбу. Но мы же знаем, что бывает так случается, что некоторые моменты игровые не успеваешь делать по разным причинам. И когда пришла очередь расплачиваться, то маман жениха приходит с этим списком игр и говорит, что она не отработала всю программу, т.к игры были не все ( она отмечала плюсиками прямо про списку). Так она не заплатила всю оговоренную сумму гонорара. Вот так бывает! И вот теперь не знаешь как быть, чтобы были "и волки сыты и овцы целы". И заказ не хочется терять и клиенту надо угодить. Только в некоторых случаях получается себе дороже... :066:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да, надо не забывать говорить- Это я могу, но провести все- надо 5 дней свадьбу играть. Поэтому проведу то, что посчитаю нужным и подходящим именно для вашей компании.

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

> Да, надо не забывать говорить- Это я могу, но провести все- надо 5 дней свадьбу играть. Поэтому проведу то, что посчитаю нужным и подходящим именно для вашей компании.


Класс!  :Ok:  :Aga:  Возьму себе на заметку, можно? :Tender:

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Встречаюсь я чаще всего в кафе-ресторане где будет проходить торжество, или ближайшие в моём районе .... что касается конкурсной программы, то я никогда её не предоставляю отвечу почему :
1. Нанимая профессионала вы полностью полагаетесь на его вкус и стиль ведения о котором было рассказано при первой встречи и с которым вы приняли решение сотрудничать, а значит это ваш выбор.
2. Я не знаю какая будет публика, каких конкурсов будет больше (застольные, танцевальные или командные) это будет всё зависить от данной ситуации с вашими гостями которые придут на свадьбу, а я извините не экстрасенс что бы предвидеть какие гости придут на вашу свадьбу.
3. Ну и конечно же из желания самих молодожёнов, насколько они сами захотят учавствовать, ведь для них этот день очень большая ответственность особенно первая половина дня фото-видео ссесия катания энного кол-ва времени, поэтому исхожу только из их желания во время праздника, я имею ввиду что касается конкретно блоков с молодожёнами.

----------


## Ponj29

> а я извините не экстрасенс что бы предвидеть какие гости придут на вашу свадьбу.


Так и они не экстрасенсы предвидеть какие конкурсы вы проведете, а вдруг яйца катать начнете. Читаю всегда и удивляюсь: да я ничего не показываю, ничего не рассказываю и так должны видеть что перед ними самая крутая ведущая. Да откуда же, если они пришли не по"сарафану"? Тем более мы в жизни и мы в работе очень часто совсем разные люди!

----------


## Инна Морозова

Первый вопрос : «есть ли у меня видеоматериал?». 
Уверена, все молодожёны, которым я проводила свадьбу, не отказались бы подарить мне видео со СВОЕЙ свадьбы. Но Вы увидите чужую свадьбу, а у Вас будет СВОЯ, со своими нюансами.
Дело в том, что один и тот же тост, один и тот же конкурс можно и нужно провести по-разному, и я не знаю, какие акценты расставлю на Вашей свадьбе — всё зависит от создавшейся атмосферы. А она зависит и от погоды, и от сегодняшнего настроения гостей (даже от настроения одного гостя), от того, как всё прошло в ЗАГСе… Причин может быть много.  
— Странный вопрос: «в каком стиле я веду свадьбу» — как ответить на этот вопрос? 
Ответить можно так: «Люди разные — соответственно и поведение, и художественные приёмы и средства, обусловливающие собой единство действия, и даже совокупность приёмов использования языковых средств, для выражения тех или иных идей, мыслей в различных условиях будут разные!»
Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что это шутка. Хотя «по научному» сказано совершенно точно!...

----------


## KAlinchik

а если прозвучит вопрос: "Чем обусловлена Ваша цена?" что отвечаете?

----------


## Инна Морозова

Мне такого вопроса, пока не задавали.
 Но я ответила бы ; прежде всего это индивидуальный подход к сценарию, который я предлагаю вам.

----------


## KAlinchik

давай попробуем смоделировать разговор с заказчиком? :Smile3: 



> прежде всего это индивидуальный подход к сценарию, который я предлагаю вам.


 _я-заказчик:_Вот Вы знаете,все так говорят, а Вы обосновать можете?

----------


## Инна Морозова

Могу, вам предложить посмотреть фотографии....

----------


## Ponj29

> Странный вопрос: «в каком стиле я веду свадьбу»


Ничего странного в этом вопросе нет. Например, стиль работы Мегатоши и Лины - это разные вещи! Поэтому посмотрев КУСОЧЕК видео со свадьбы, которую вы ведете заказчик может понять стиль вашей работы. А вот какой кусочек видео показать вы решите сами. 
Мне вопрос чем обусловлена цена очень редко задают. Я думаю, что тот у кого высокая ценовая планка, уже "раскрученый" ведущий и ему такой вопрос не зададут, им лишь бы ты был свободен. А если такой вопрос задают часто....может стоит задуматься, а соответствуете ли вы той цене, которую называете. Если все-таки вы решили, что соответствуете, то возможно привезти такой аргумент. "Ваша свадьба будет не "как у всех"... Я удивлю и вас и ваших гостей...Ведь я член Международного Форума ведущих..У меня огромный арсенал конкурсов и игр, из которых я подберу те, которые подходят именно вам и вашим гостям.." Как-то так..

----------


## selly

а у меня часто просят видео. но я только начинаю и нет у меня его. точнее, есть парочку, но с такими ужасными операторами и сьемкой стыдно показывать. рука дрожит, камера крутится...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> а у меня часто просят видео. но я только начинаю и нет у меня его. точнее, есть парочку, но с такими ужасными операторами и сьемкой стыдно показывать. рука дрожит, камера крутится...


добивайтесь личной встречи.а уж на ней постройте беседу так,чтобы клиент даже не вспомнил про видео.если вам это удастся-значит встреча проведена успешно!Поздравляю!
если нет и видео спросили,подмайте,что вы сделали не так(возможно,не зажгли).а потом скажите,что видео все равно не передаст энергетики праздника.Я такая,как сейчас.Если вы чувствуете,что мы подходим друг другу-значит,праздник удастся!

----------


## selly

ну пока без показа видео, только общение, фото и оговаривание программы... с этим у меня 13 свадеб впереди. это хороший результат? нравлюсь людям?

----------


## Люсьен2011

извините если не в  той теме пишу.
 на всех юбилях что я проводила, гости опаздывают(30 мин это норма). если заказ с 16 до 20, то в 20 оо я должна сказать всем до свидания-не моя вина что начали позднее. но так сделать мне совесть не позволяет(вроде как не отработала деньги).задерживаюсь на то время, на которое запоздали гости. а как вы в такой ситуации поступаите?

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> а как вы в такой ситуации поступаите?


Вот и я, оказывается, совестливая... работаю до конца, мне проще немного, я сама, без ди-джея, но в любом случае - так, ненавязчиво напоминаю заказчику, что времечко-то закончилось  :Smile3:  
30 минут - это для нас не норма, час как минимум, на свадьбах проще - основной состав гостей на месте и через 30 мин после обозначенного времени мы начинаем, а вот юбилей - сложнее, гостей меньше, все по отношениям ближе, так что ждем всегда всех, хуже всего, когда опаздывают самые близкие юбиляру люди...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а как вы в такой ситуации поступаите?


Если заказчик желает начать во время,начинаю праздник,если ждут дорогих гостей,ждёмс...Стараюсь уложиться в то время,что мне отпущено,даже если припозднились,ориентируюсь на местности что провести,а что оставить на следующий раз.Бывает дарю клиентам своё личное время,если есть настроение и гости забойные,иногда ухожу через тот промежуток,когда закончилось оговоренное время.Вот на той неделе мы подарили целый час нашего праздника :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> извините если не в  той теме пишу.
>  на всех юбилях что я проводила, гости опаздывают(30 мин это норма). если заказ с 16 до 20, то в 20 оо я должна сказать всем до свидания-не моя вина что начали позднее. но так сделать мне совесть не позволяет(вроде как не отработала деньги).задерживаюсь на то время, на которое запоздали гости. а как вы в такой ситуации поступаите?


У меня нет жесткого временного лимита, но бывали случаи, что кафе работает только до 00:00,а в 23:00 нужно закончить, а молодожены, или важные гости на юбилее опоздали на час, в сете чего и позже начинали мероприятие.
Приходиться "ускоренно" некоторые моменты проводить, что то пропустить, но к 23:00 финальная точка должна быть.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Бывает дарю клиентам своё личное время,если есть настроение и гости забойные,иногда ухожу через тот промежуток,когда закончилось оговоренное время.


Я тоже иногда немного задерживаюсь на мероприятиях...  :Yes4:

----------


## vika_zar

Добрый день! Я обычно уточняю до скольки работает ресторан и оговариваю свое время. Работаю до указанного времени (плюс - минус 30 минут).  Считаю, что без дополнительной оплаты на дольше задерживаться нельзя.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый день! Я обычно уточняю до скольки работает ресторан и оговариваю свое время. Работаю до указанного времени (плюс - минус 30 минут).  Считаю, что без дополнительной оплаты на дольше задерживаться нельзя.


Сколько людей - столько мнений, выбирай вариант себе по душе.
Если я работаю с чужими музыкантами (в любом случае со мной работает мой напарник, он просто подключает свой ноутбук к их микшеру и на нём все заставки) то после финального танца молодожён я прощаюсь и домой. Ну а если мой аппарат и моя с диджеем музыка, то часом раньше часом больше для нас фактор незначительный, лишь бы всем было хорошо (тем более наши услуги не из дешевых).
Если просят большее время, то объясняю, что за простой машины водителю надо столько то, и нам за нашу лишнюю работу так же, ведь все мы люди, и тоже устаём, и рано утром на работу. Как правило с пониманием относятся, вопрос доплаты становится не проблемой.
Забыл сказать, часто местные музыканты в ресторанах, работают строго регламентировано - договорились до 23:00, в 23:00 сворачиваются, и уговорить их работать дольше могут только деньги и ни как иначе. А лишний час не мало стоит.

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

А у меня вчера была немного другая ситуёвина. С самого начала при предварительной встрече была оговорена сумма оплаты нашей работы с 15.00 и до24.00.  Началась свадьба на пол часа позднее чем планировали, гостей пришло меньше почти в половину, чем приглашали ( из 50 чел. приглашенных пришло 30, из них 6 детей до 4 лет). Мы с музыкантом изворачивались как могли веселя скромную публику. В 21.00 жених меня подзывает и просит все сделать до 22.00., т.к все устали и смысла нет продолжать дальше. Короче, я за это время  ни минутки ни присела, бегала, говорила, переодевала, закончили мы в 22.30. И самое интересное случилось после снятия фаты, когда невеста очень удивленно посмотрела на меня глядя на время. Как, еще на  12 ночи, а почему тогда все закончилось? Я объясняю, что так меня попросил сделать жених, и я думала, что это решение было обоюдным. После чего жених невесте начал объяснять всю бессмысленность в продолжении, все устали, дети плачут, и надо домой.  А дальше как в сказке, чем дальше, тем страшнее... Жених говорит, давайте посчитаем сколько мы там вам должны за  время проведения свадьбы? И я чуть не упала в осадок. Я ему объяснила, что мы готовы работать до оговоренного времени, но это ваша прихоть закончить раньше, поэтому будьте добры, оплатить всю сумму, или быть до 24.00.Жених заулыбался нехорошо и ушел. А я подумала, что это наверное новый способ попытки сэкономить денег на проведении. Деньги в итоге нам отдали все, мы отработали до 23.00. Но осадок остался. Вот как быть в такой ситуации, деньги брать за раннее? Но у нас чаше расплачиваются с надаренных денег на свадьбе..

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

> Если заказчик желает начать во время,начинаю праздник,если ждут дорогих гостей,ждёмс...Стараюсь уложиться в то время,что мне отпущено,даже если припозднились,ориентируюсь на местности что провести,а что оставить на следующий раз.Бывает дарю клиентам своё личное время,если есть настроение и гости забойные,иногда ухожу через тот промежуток,когда закончилось оговоренное время.Вот на той неделе мы подарили целый час нашего праздника


 Танюша, а вот как быть, если идет почасовая оплата. Я вот недавно в нашем Исилькуле вела 170-летие образования Сбербанка. Договорились на почасовку с 17.00 до 23.00. А начали дожидаясь начальство в 18.00. В 23.00. остались единицы, нам бы домой и расчет, но заказчики объясняют, что мы не выработали свое время. Музыкант начал ерепениться, говорить о том, что музыка была запущенна в 16.45., а то что вы или ваше начальство ходит, то это ваши проблемы... Конечно, мы доработали бы, но там их осталось не очень много, и они нас через 15 мин. отпустили, заплатив всю сумму сразу. Но вот как поступить правильно в такой ситуации?

----------


## Paracelsa

Если мне память не изменяет, был только один жених, который спросил о компенсации времени, если случится опоздание. У нас почасовая оплата - от и до. И если клиент опаздывает, то это, по большому счету, его проблемы: и я, и мой диджей уже на месте и готовы к работе, время работы прописывается в договоре, и мы работаем по предоплате. Так же и в том случае, когда просят закончить раньше - стоимость не уменьшается. Правда, выручает в этом случае строчка в договоре: "В случае опоздания заказчика время оказания услуги не компенсируется" - а договор - великая штука! :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот как быть в такой ситуации, деньги брать за раннее? Но у нас чаше расплачиваются с надаренных денег на свадьбе..


Нет, дело в том, что есть такая категория людей как тот жених, прошлые корпоративные вечера работал в одном из кафе, к примеру десять вечеров подоят.
И в первый же вечер подходит хозяин кафе и говорит, что мол, зал в двое меньше набился чем предполагали, так, что работай программу в два раза меньше, ну и сумма прости тоже будет дважды меньше :Blink: 
Я ему, мол, я то тут причем, что народу пришло меньше? Уговор дороже денег, и готов вести программу как договаривались, и на оговоренную сумму я рассчитываю. На что он мне ПРОСТИ, но ничего я сделать не могу - если работаешь в двое меньше, то в двое меньше и оплачу, разговор закончен и точка.
А я работаю то с напарником - диджеем, ему такие слова сказать то не могу - уговор дороже денег.
В итоге отработали пол программы, и почти все заработанные деньги отдал диджею.
За то в этом году я наотрез отказался от того кафе (по мимо администраторов, сам хозяин звонил, уговаривали), и уже получил заказ в другом.
А по поводу денег, у меня тариф - вечер стоит столько то, плюс минус час. Нет как у музыкантов почасовой оплаты.

----------


## ЗАМИР

> музыка была запущенна в 16.45., а то что вы или ваше начальство ходит, то это ваши проблемы...


Музыкант однозначно прав. Заключайте Договор и прописывайте все пункты.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> как поступить правильно в такой ситуации?


Здравствуй,Наташа,рада видеть!Тут пока я массы веселила уже ответили,полностью солидарна



> договор - великая штука!


Единственное,у меня есть форс мажорные обстоятельства...если сворачиваемся раньше,деньги за оставшееся время не беру(обидно,но сохраяю своё доброе имя)Но зато если работаю больше оплачивается обязательно(за редким исключением,когда люди глубоко симпатичны),а то,что начали позже,мне их трудности....я то приехала во время и готова начать во время

----------


## Paracelsa

> Единственное,у меня есть форс мажорные обстоятельства...если сворачиваемся раньше,деньги за оставшееся время не беру(обидно,но сохраяю своё доброе имя)Но зато если работаю больше оплачивается обязательно(за редким исключением,когда люди глубоко симпатичны),а то,что начали позже,мне их трудности....я то приехала во время и готова начать во время


А какие обстоятельства в данном случае считать форс-мажором? Наверняка, не подходит под это определение, если заказчики фотографируются или начальство где-то заседает? И ведь не только наша команда ждет - оставшиеся гости тоже.
О более раннем уходе: если по инициативе заказчика - это, опять же, его проблемы - мы договариваемся на определенное количество часов и берем оплату до начала, наверное, это и выручает, у нас люди за копейку готовы стоять до конца, чего бы это ни стоило :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> мы договариваемся на определенное количество часов и берем оплату до начала,


Повторюсь ещё раз,заключаем договор,принимаю задаток,остаток вноситься на празднике.или по желанию клиентов до праздника.Так вот,если свернулись раньше оговоренного времени(зачем,мне чужие,НЕ заработанные деньги?),если отдают всю сумму,благодарю и забираю,если начинаем перерасчёт,забираю всё что заработала,снова благодарим др.друга и в 100% потом встречаемся на праздниках ещё не один раз.
Ещё раз подчёркиваю,начало праздника если запаздываем НЕ по моей вине,мне всё равно,время тикают,деньги капают,а вот если раньше,я могу и всю сумму зарание оговоренную не забирать...
Надеюсь понятно объяснила?И это МОЙ подход к финансовым вопросам,и другим я так постопать НЕ рекомендую,это только я так отношусь к деньгам.Это было только моё мнение!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*оличка тамадолечка*, 
теперь по вопросу оплаты транспортных расходов. Если видишь, что в состоянии оплатить, то говоришь про бензин. Если видишь, что еще думают- лучше молчи. 83 км- ну потратишь 150 грн на бензин, да, но ведь заработаешь-то гораздо больше. По большому счету что такое 150 грн сейчас- один раз сходить в магазин. Улыбнись и посиди один день на диете )))) Шучу, конечно, но лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе. 

А у меня возникла другая проблема. Все чаще стали заказывать недорогие кафе, уже 2 раза я провела в таких и поняла, что праздник в таком заведении  существенно отличается. Так как я могу себе позволить отказаться, то стараюсь перевести свадьбу в приличное заведение или отказываюсь. Не хочу скатиться до уровня средней тамады. Правильно ли я поступаю????

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Нужно действительно смотреть по заказчику..... Если в состоянии заплатить- это всегда видно- то говори..... А нет-лучше взять расход на себя....

----------


## Онга

девчонки, у вас местность такая, что приходится за много км брать заказы- деревушки, городки. деваться некуда, а то будете сидеть без работы. у нас все другое- рядом за 20 км два небольших городка, и клиенты стараются в моем городе гулять. только раз был выездной, не считая турбаз. вообще вопрос оплаты не возник. предлагают либо свой транспорт, либо оплачивают бензин

а мне сегодня в 8 утра позвонила деушка по поводу свадьбы. нашла мой телефон в контакте. полчаса рассказывала про вчерашние встречи с ведущими(обошла семерых)- все ужасные, нудные, прошлый век. и весь разговор проходил под ее чавканье в телефон. кушал человек :Taunt: 
 буду сегодня ее восьмой или не буду....еще посмотрю. когда при первом разговоре, не видя человека, не зная ,она умудрилась столько негатива на меня вылить.. ну не знаю

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Я еду на своей машине, а к оплате за заказ на вызде, дополняю просто 1000 рублей. Это прописываю в договоре.




> Все чаще стали заказывать недорогие кафе


Согласна, что стены влияют на то, как проходят праздники. Но, у меня, это не только дешёвые залы, есть и дорогой ресторан, где мне почему-то, некомфортно. и я стараюсь, по возможности, там не работать.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Согласна, что стены влияют на то, как проходят праздники


И не только стены а и их жители... то есть сотрудники... Кто то к ведущим и музыкантам относится хорошо, а кто то как будто мы у них кусок хлеба отбираем.....

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*alisa611*, ну как ты права )))) иногда так и хочется сказать: Девочки, в чем проблема? Купили микрофон- и вперед! Тем более вы так много видели нас, разных!  :Yahoo: 

Кстати, мы почти земляки ))  Я 2 года отработала по распределению в Персиановке! Школа №61, ее видно прямо с трассы.  :Yes4:

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

*tatiana-osinka*
Конечно с тобой согласна по поводу аппаратуры, но к сожалению вся аппаратура у нас производства Китай. А другого производства у нас на Украине или не бывает, или цены мега заоблачные..... вот и приходится выбирать. А по поводу дороги- то мы заказываем грузовое такси, и 83 км оценивается в 550 гривен. вот и я в раздумьи......

----------


## Ясмин

*оличка тамадолечка*, есть аппаратура и отечественного производства. В смысле, на Украине ее производят, в Белой Церкви. http://magaudio.biz/

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Оля, вам однозначно нужна машина. На такси далеко не уедешь. Теперь я понимаю твою проблему.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> оличка тамадолечка, есть аппаратура и отечественного производства. В смысле, на Украине ее производят, в Белой Церкви. http://magaudio.biz/


Спасибо, Ася- честно- не знала.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

tatiana-osinka

Таня, я сама, знаешь как парюсь над этой проблемой. Я 150 грн. выбрасываю по городу- это дорога туда и обратно за один вечер

----------


## Lillchen

Нет уж коллеги вы меня простите, может я специфики ваших стран не понимаю, нолучше не делать ничего чем работать за шапку сухарей.
Моя работа стоит столькото, я себе цену знаю, и точка. Если не перезванивают, значит не наш клиент. Я зделаю вам(клиентам)праздник, ну и вы уж меня порадуйте! :066: 
А первом разговоре, будь то по телефону или лично, главное настроение и уверенность, я всё знаю, всё могу и всё зделаю. Ну а потом уж стараться соответсвовать, моё мнение.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Lillchen*, правильное в принципе мнение ))
 А ты из какой страны???

----------


## Онга

> А ты из какой страны???


давайте знакомиться. вас зовут.... откуда?... 



> нолучше не делать ничего


лучше делать чего, чем сидеть на попе ровно

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*оличка тамадолечка*, напиши в подписи, где живешь. А то непонятно. 

У меня по городу 40 грн, а в соседний- 90-100. А если еду в областной центр- это 60 км- беру музыканта с машиной, клиенты дают на бензин, но редко. Чаще всего напополам с ним платим.

----------


## на-тал-ка

> А на следующий день встречаюсь с другой парой  - ну море позитива, люди настроены на то, что я им понравлюсь, внимательно слушают, вопросы задают, через полчаса встречи невеста пищит, что нет смысла больше искать, жених серьезно так на нее смотрит, и через два часа после встречи перезванивают и говорят - вы еще не заняты на нашу дату? мы завтра задаток привезем.
> 
> Причем обе пары из контакта. Насколько люди разные бывают!


Знаете, никогда, даже при самом приятном первом знакомстве , мы не можем знать, как себя люди поведут на собственном празднике жизни... 

И бывает, что в начале непонимание между вами и заказчиком, а потом все разрулили, и все проходит просто офигенно... И наоборот, со старта так сладко :Tender: , а по результату - вы от них ждете того же на свадьбе, а ребята  " на своей волне" :Jopa: .... Поэтому " Не говори " гоп", пока не перепрыгнул.."  Все потом, после финальных аккордов...

 А со старта - расчет только на собственную адекватность. 

   А отказываться - только если сильно вредят здоровью  :Grin: , остальное- разруливать и повышать самооценку! :Yes4:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Сообщение от Катенька О.  
> вы нормальная."
> Катюш, какой тебе диагноз то поставили..... сказала-как отрезала!!!!


Мне однажды невеста сказала: "Вы наша, мы вас берем!" Так и хотелось в ответ спросить - товарный чек, кассовый?

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Мне невесты из контакта, которые обо мне ничего не знали, на встречах говорят - вы на фотках такая спокойная, а в жизни  - совсем другая...Я вот думаю - какая же? :Grin: 

Завтра еще одна встреча))). Отпишусь потом, как прошло))))

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> никогда, даже при самом приятном первом знакомстве , мы не можем знать, как себя люди поведут на собственном празднике жизни...


 Согласна сто процентов... Иногда придут такие нервные, чего хочу не знаю что знаю не хочу.... Думаешь "ну все,  будет не свадебка а невесть что"..... А получается иногда наоборот..... Люди такие непредсказуемые.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Может повторюсь, так как не прочла  всё темку, но очень хочу высказать своё мнение... :Yes4: 
Мы все просто обязаны быть психологами : говорить то, что хотят услышать от нас заказчики , успокоить всегда взволнованных родителей, молодожёнов и просто гостей, которые пришли на праздник... 
Первая онлайн встреча по телефону , должна вестись на улыбке( как уже упомянула Инна) это чувствуется в один момент - какой человек , как относится к своей работе и т.д Зазвонил телефон , а у вас на сковородке катлеты или вы поругались только что с мужем? А может быть ваш ребёнок вымазал лаком новый диван и вы в панике как это всё привести в порядок? Всё откладываем за задний план, одеваем улыбку на лицо ,берём хорошее настроение и начинаем общаться и пусть все проблемы подождут  :Yes4: .... Как я была удивленна в своё время , когда выбирала ведущую - грубиянки ,безразличный голос зажравшихся тамадейцев меня убивали наповал..... :Tu: Было не приятно просто общаться, не говоря уже про встречу с ней и ведения самого праздника...  :Yes4: 
Лина,  правильно и точно описала как должен вести себя ведущий и не важно молодой он (она) или уже с большим опытом . Главное это позитивный настрой, заряд драйва и оригинальности , эксклюзивности , душевной искренности и безумной любви к своей работе и к людям для которых мы ведём праздник!!! Да,да , мои дорогие - мы обязаны их любить  и пусть они проникнутся  вашим внутренним миром, вашим позитивом , а главное- честностью !!!!
Я всегда веду себя честно по отношению к себе и своим клиентам , а то если врать то никакой памяти не хватит помнить всё , что, кому, когда сказала :Taunt: 
А ещё внешний вид ведущей - как это влияет на наших клиентов ! Они обращают внимание на всё , начиная от запаха духов и заканчивая выпавшим локоном из волос ... Я для себя сделала вывод : если одежда, то качественная , дорогая, стильная (для них дорогая, а я то куплю по распродаже в нужное время , в нужном месте :Grin: ) модная, обувь тоже самое , ну и удобная конечно . Духи -не резкие,  но обязательно брендовые , стойкие, подчёркивающие вашу индивидуальность ... Ну и уверенность во всём этом ! У них должна промелькнуть мысль - "она мне нравится , она хорошо выглядит , как не трудно мне в этом признаться! Даже не к чему придраться!!!"
А вот по поводу того, что заказчик хочет подумать - это его право! Значит не влюбили, не убедили и не показали то, что он хотел видеть ... У меня самой были такие случаи - 3 . И всегда молодожёны возвращались со словами - вы ведущая от Бога! Мы хотим , что бы только вы были нашей ведущей! (он подумали и выбрали).
Встреча с молодожёнами длится у меня от 1,5 до 3 часов!!!! Я отдаюсь на ней полностью и это практически всегда поощряется задатком ! А  те кому я не подхожу по годам, даже и не звонят , а идут к ведущим с большим опытом или проверенным на прошлых свадьбах! Поэтому девочки , работа будет у всех и всегда , вопрос в том , достаточно ли её для нас ? Но опять же  , я работаю на 200 % и если не тяну на них , то свадьбы больше не беру ! Вот такая у меня позиция  :Grin:  :Smile3:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> что-то из материала покупаем. и где гарантия, что Марьины куплеты не всплывут в городе. а ведь я ей пообещала, что никому без ее разрешения.


 И это самое обидное ... ведь на свадьбе или дне рождении может присутствовать наша коллега, а вы об этом не знали и даже если бы знали, то что бы не проводили то что планировали? Проводили!!!!  Она в свою очередь взяла да и скопировала  в свою программу наши сливки и давай продавать программу которую вы кстати купили и уверены в её  эксклюзивности!!!! А слово ведь давали , что никому не дадите - ведь авторская наработка ! И попробуй потом докажи человеку , что ты человек слова!!!????

----------


## Катюньчик

Всем добрый день! Вот такой вопрос: у вас самих ДР, юбилей, какой то праздник и вы приглашаете кого то вести ваш праздник Что бы вы спросили у ведущего вашего праздника в первую очередь, какие бы пожелания были у вас?

----------


## Ксюшевый

> Всем добрый день! Вот такой вопрос: у вас самих ДР, юбилей, какой то праздник и вы приглашаете кого то вести ваш праздник Что бы вы спросили у ведущего вашего праздника в первую очередь, какие бы пожелания были у вас?


Хороший вопрос,актуальный,сама в скором времени собираюсь отмечать свой юбилей.
Я изучила бы всю программу,возможно предложила пару своих конкурсов и "фишек"

----------


## анютка - незабутка

А у меня через 2 недели юбилейчик... :Grin:  И  я пригласила ведущую , программу правда не смотрела , этот момент у меня муж будет изучать ... У меня если честно есть опасения по этому поводу : а вдруг узнав о том , что я тоже ведущая она откажет вести праздник ? Подумает, что я её программу присвою? Хотя я  пишу  сценарий под клиентов - очень трудно, но такая у меня идея фикс ! И вот сейчас  маюсь: говорить не говорить ? Наверно , всё таки надо сказать , а вдруг перед самим юбилеем откажет ? Как вы думаете девочки ? :Grin: 
Моя коллега- ведущая - подруга , в нужный мне день занята , с ней разговор откровенный и без боязни ... а тут не знаю как поступить правильно ... :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а тут не знаю как поступить правильно ...


Не загоняй себя, меньше она знает - лучше спит))))))))

----------


## Татка Натка

*анютка - незабутка*, Праздник-то у человека, а не у ведущего, продавца или банкира... Мы же не всегда к профессии привязываем, а больше биографией и личными качествами интересуемся. профессия - это для упрощения и когда хотят ее озвучить. так что побудь просто красивой веселой девочкой на празднике и пусть ведущая не устраивает смотр профессиональных достижений (как бы отнеслась к этому я) :Aga:

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> И вот сейчас маюсь: говорить не говорить ?


Я бы сказала...Лучше пусть сразу откажет, чем потом испортишь себе юбилей..Или  ты в ней уверена, как в профессионале?

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Спасибо друзья за Ваши советы... :Yes4: В общем , на встречу пошла я с мужем ( у него резко началась паника, мол не соображаю я в твоих играх ничего и т.п. , потом после встречи так и сказал , что не справился бы без меня - вот всё самой , всё самой приходится делать   :Tu: ) Ну что вам скажу , ведущая значительно отличается от той которая на фото - на фото интересная , хороший макияж , общее впечатление сложилось положительное. Но на встречу она пришла не накрашена , с каким-то хвостиком непонятным , хорошо что хоть маникюр был в порядке ( это я к тому , что мы должны выглядеть всегда на 110% )Одежда тоже из магазина всё по 3... После встречи я подтвердила сама себе , что моё видение о внешнем виде ведущей правильное - всё должно быть идеально!!!!  :Yes4:  Теперь про сам разговор - ничего мне не показали ,всё на " пальцах " ( я всегда ношу на встречу бук , показываю фото, видео) и после такого наглядного урока тем более без него никуда! Но рассказ программы в общем мне понравился , мне предоставили интересные идеи , конкурсы , я так не веду конечно и даже если очень понравится вести не буду , а придумаю , что нибудь новенькое , эдакое ... :Grin:  По натуре я человек очень быстро принимающий решения , поэтому в течении 30 минут я оставила задаток и пошла решать дальше свои вопросы  :Smile3: Для себя сделала вывод , что я ведь  провожу свои встречи минимум 1,5 часа ,а вдруг напротив  меня тоже сидит вот такая будущая невеста, которой всё и так ясно, и она уже приняла решение ,а я её ещё "прессую " и всё детально рассказываю , а ей это 300 лет в обед не надо ( меня честно говоря начали раздражать её дотошное объяснения процесса подключения аппаратуры, включения фона и т.п. , хотя , о ужас  :Blink:  я иногда тоже так подробно всё объясняю  :Grin: ) ... Вывод один - надо чувствовать человека и уже на встрече принимать решения , как вести встречу 1,5 часа или 40 минут ... :Yes4:  



> Я бы сказала...Лучше пусть сразу откажет, чем потом испортишь себе юбилей..Или ты в ней уверена, как в профессионале?


Я тоже решила сказать , но сказала , что веду для своих , что б  ....



> меньше она знает - лучше спит))))))))

----------


## Катюньчик

> )Одежда тоже из магазина всё по 3...


А что это значит?

----------


## Ясмин

*анютка - незабутка*, одежду можно купить и брендовую. А вот чувство такта не купишь нигде. Мне, стороннему человеку, неприятно читать, как ты пишешь о человеке, который тебе праздник делать будет. Еще и о коллеге. А особенно забавно, что, несмотря на одежду из магазина все по 3 и непонятный хвостик, ты решила все же доверить ей свой праздник. Ничего личного.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

> Эх, а у нас в городе вообще проблема клиентов на встречу вытянуть... И улыбаешься по телефону во весь рот, а им только цену и подавай. А если цена устраивает, то часто говорят что-то вроде "А чем вы нас будете удивлять?


Чтобы вас удивить, мне нужно о вас знать хотябы самую малость, что вам нравится, какие праздники у вас уже были, а для этого мы должны встретиться.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

И еще нужно дополнить, что подход у вас к каждой паре индивидуален и нет шаблонов.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

> Хотите, чтобы весело было? БУДЕТ ВЕСЕЛО!!! Поверьте мне!!!я очень постараюсь!


Ведь ваша свадьба-это моё лицо!

----------


## Мусевич

*Руслан Шумилов*, ))) это я по поводу тех людей, которые натырят сценариев из интернета и деньги зарабатывают))) еще не совсем разобралась как тут писать правильно))) ламер  в инете))) а по поводу мужа...он кольчуги делает и соотносит мою работу и свою, как творческие, разделяя людей на мастеров(тех кто работает ради высокой цели) и проституток(тех кто научился самому минимуму и старается по максимуму денег на этом заработать). уф...из всего выше сказанного следует вывод: я за саморазвитие в профессии))))ну вроде так.. :)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и проституток(тех кто научился самому минимуму и старается по максимуму денег на этом заработать)


Зачем так жёстко?  :Blink: 
На мой взгляд - право на существование и выживания имеют обе стороны  :Grin: 
К примеру - кто то изобрёл колесо, и этим изобретением пользуется весь мир.
Какой смысл изобретений, если им будет пользоваться только автор?  :Meeting: 
Я не против того, что мои идеи и мои фишки кто то другой перенял - значит не зря появился я на свет  :Grin: 
Потом 



> старается по максимуму денег на этом заработать


Труд ведущего далеко не лёгок - не каждому дано проводить праздники, а если эта категория в состоянии, пусть с чужим сценарием, то флаг им в руки!
Главное, что бы людям на радость  :Yes4:

----------


## Мусевич

> Зачем так жёстко?



)))сама не знаю откуда такая категоричность)))исправлюсь)




> Главное, что бы людям на радость


дадада)

----------


## Mcandryu

> что подход у вас к каждой паре индивидуален и нет шаблонов


Я полностью согласен!Я еще не такой профи(((всего 8 свадеб))
но к каждой будущей семье нужен свой подход!!!

----------


## Кума

А я вот как раз новичок, который тырит материал из разных источников, соединяет в сценарий и всегда переживает, как получится. Но очень много зависит от компании, мне пока с этим везёт, все охотно поют, принимают участие в конкурсах. Провожу праздники знакомым бесплатно, тк не профессионал. А сейчас попросили провести свадьбу в кафе, не могу отказать, но бесплатно не хочется, а если взять плату, вдруг не понравится? Я им советую взять профессионального ведущего, говорят,что дорого. Вот штудирую материал, наматываю на ус советы мастеров. Как хорошо, что есть такой замечательный форум! Плохо, что заказчик сам не знает, чего хочет, говорят, что всё равно, лишь бы было весело!

----------


## Anelka

> А я вот как раз новичок, который тырит материал из разных источников, соединяет в сценарий и всегда переживает, как получится. Но очень много зависит от компании, мне пока с этим везёт, все охотно поют, принимают участие в конкурсах. Провожу праздники знакомым бесплатно, тк не профессионал. А сейчас попросили провести свадьбу в кафе, не могу отказать, но бесплатно не хочется, а если взять плату, вдруг не понравится? Я им советую взять профессионального ведущего, говорят,что дорого. Вот штудирую материал, наматываю на ус советы мастеров. Как хорошо, что есть такой замечательный форум! Плохо, что заказчик сам не знает, чего хочет, говорят, что всё равно, лишь бы было весело!



Вам не удобно взять плату за свою работу??? А тем,кто вас пригласил поработать,очень даже удобно на вас экономить свой бюджет.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

> Вот кто бы с ним поговорил и объяснил. То что я говорю заходит в одно ухо и выходит через другое. Но ничего это последняя свадьба. Больше я не буду с ним работать.


У нас ведущий чаще даёт работы музыкантам.  Но, даже если бы было наоборот, я бы не пошла на праздник, не зная, кому веду. Как это? Нет праздников под копирку. Нужно знать состав семьи, привычки, то, о чём НЕЛЬЗЯ говорить...и многое, многое, многое. 

Так что бери всё в свои руки!




> А я вот как раз новичок, который тырит материал из разных источников, соединяет в сценарий и всегда переживает, как получится. Но очень много зависит от компании, мне пока с этим везёт, все охотно поют, принимают участие в конкурсах. Провожу праздники знакомым бесплатно, тк не профессионал. А сейчас попросили провести свадьбу в кафе, не могу отказать, но бесплатно не хочется, а если взять плату*, вдруг не понравится?* Я им советую взять профессионального ведущего, говорят,что дорого. Вот штудирую материал, наматываю на ус советы мастеров. Как хорошо, что есть такой замечательный форум! Плохо, что заказчик сам не знает, чего хочет, говорят, что всё равно, лишь бы было весело!


Опыт: чем дешевле работа, тем больше мозга проедят) Это закон. Если работу заказывают - за неё нужно платить. Если работу делают - за неё нужно брать деньги. Если клиенту  не понравилось - виноваты оба: ведущий, что не сумел, заказчик, что погнался за дешевизной, рискнул. Так что оплату брать нужно.

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Согласна, если ты знаешь себе цену - то и тебя будут ценить! Однажды работала совершенно бесплатно - подруга попросила. Так в конце никто даже спасибо не сказал! А на свадьбах совершенно чужих людей благодарят так - что уйти не получается еще час))) 

А еще бывает на первой встрече ну не нравятся заказчики и всё тут! Тогда лучше сразу отказаться от этого заказа. Ничего хорошего не выйдет проверено на личном опыте! Во всех своих молодоженов я прям влюбляюсь! =))) Если они мне не нравятся, то - до свидания. Просто напросто не сработаемся.

----------


## Anelka

> А еще бывает на первой встрече ну не нравятся заказчики и всё тут! Тогда лучше сразу отказаться от этого заказа. Ничего хорошего не выйдет проверено на личном опыте! Во всех своих молодоженов я прям влюбляюсь! =))) Если они мне не нравятся, то - до свидания. Просто напросто не сработаемся.


Совершенно верно!!! За 13 лет своей работы,замечала такое и много раз.. Если не нравятся, так и не как не клеится работа. Сразу едешь как на каторгу,часы как на зло очень медленно идут..

----------


## Кума

> Опыт: чем дешевле работа, тем больше мозга проедят) Это закон. Если работу заказывают - за неё нужно платить. Если работу делают - за неё нужно брать деньги. Если клиенту  не понравилось - виноваты оба: ведущий, что не сумел, заказчик, что погнался за дешевизной, рискнул. Так что оплату брать нужно.


Спасибо за советы! Свадьбу провела, не всё прошло как задумала, но заказчик и гости были довольны и благодарили.

----------


## Курица

Темка "пухлая" :Meeting: , открываем новый том. :Aga: 
Это ЗДЕСЬ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...13#post4508513

----------

